# New here! First time in Scotland and first time for campervan wild camping



## chel514 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello!:wave: 
Just recently joined as a full member! Will be 11 days in a campervan rental in the Scottish Highlands starting in late March (hopefully this is not a terribly poor idea with regards to weather? lol) Any advice regarding the Highlands or wild camping is much appreciated. Is there any wild camping etiquette I should be aware of? (I do lots of backpacking/camping and we have "leave no trace" rules in my country, I assume the same apply here of course, but anything unusual? Also if I understand correctly, any laybys are considered available for wild camping unless there is a sign stating otherwise?) 
Thank you!


----------



## Makzine (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## saxonrosie (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi , Scotland is great for wildcamping as you say leave no trace and you won’t go far wrong, lots of off road places to park if it doesn’t feel right then don’t stay move on , the roads should be fine in late March will still be plod snow around which makes it all the more beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## Old Git (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## The laird (Mar 9, 2018)

chel514 said:


> Hello!:wave:
> Just recently joined as a full member! Will be 11 days in a campervan rental in the Scottish Highlands starting in late March (hopefully this is not a terribly poor idea with regards to weather? lol) Any advice regarding the Highlands or wild camping is much appreciated. Is there any wild camping etiquette I should be aware of? (I do lots of backpacking/camping and we have "leave no trace" rules in my country, I assume the same apply here of course, but anything unusual? Also if I understand correctly, any laybys are considered available for wild camping unless there is a sign stating otherwise?)
> Thank you!



Hi welcome and enjoy scotland ,if you visit the kelpies you can overnight there but use the small car park 
This is central Scot,in fife you can overnight at Lochore country park ,elsan,fresh water ,showers in education block£2,small care google it and all activities are apparent,great walks and wildlife.
Masses of places further north depends on your route ,many places to wild in the poi files .
Regards Gordon

I should have said kelpies £5 about to overnight ,Lochore £10a night stay 4nights get fifth free


----------



## Robmac (Mar 9, 2018)

Go west!

The west coast is stunning. Personally, my favourite place is Applecross. The short cut to get there over the pass can be quite daunting, but not too much to worry about, otherwise the longer coast road is equally stunning. 

You will need to use a campsite at some point to empty your waste tanks, but apart from that, as you say, leave no trace. Also, make sure you follow the rules re giving way on any single track roads you travel on.

Enjoy! (and welcome to the forum)


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi and welcome along. Fill up your fresh water tank at every opportunity. Most things you can muddle along with but not without greasy water.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello and welcome

Scotland is a great place for wildcamping - pull up almost anywhere if not obstructing access or views.

You said 11 days, but not where you are starting from.

Progress can be slow on the beautiful roads, with passing places, so do not try to go too far - there are many beautiful places in a short distance.

I am a fan of the West Coast also - Applecross, Sheildaig, Red Point etc.

Get out of the motorhome - breath the air, walk the hills and beaches.

This information is coming from an Englishman in Poland, but we both want to go back to Scotland in the motorhome.

Enjoy it - if you do not, give up wildcamp motorhoming.

Geoff


----------



## jeanette (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi and welcome 

We have gone to Scotland two or three times a year for the last few years and still loads we want to see. We have been renting cottages as a base then going about in the car touring round. It was the amount of motorhomes that were pulled up just about anywhere that got us thinking of a motorhome ourselves. 11 days isn't long so just chose an area you want to look round and then look at the POI's as The Laird said.

We like the Highlands at least once a year but most of Scotland is great and the folks are wonderful, I am sure you will love it


----------



## chel514 (Mar 12, 2018)

nicholsong said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> Scotland is a great place for wildcamping - pull up almost anywhere if not obstructing access or views.
> 
> ...



Thank you everyone for your responses!  We are starting in Edinburgh, we will have 2 full days there prior to picking up our campervan (not a full motorhome) Our plan is 3 days in the Applecross/Torridon area 3.5 days on Skye and 3.5 days either on Isle of Mull or Fort William/Glencoe area. Mostly wild camping but a few campgrounds for days we think we may need a shower haha.   I am thinking we may be trying to fit too much in to this short trip but I just can't decide what to cut! Any advice on itinerary?


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 13, 2018)

YouTube  well look her here is mr admins trip in scotland it might give you some ideas


----------



## brucews (Mar 13, 2018)

The others have said it all, just enjoy yourself....


----------



## mjvw (Mar 14, 2018)

*East coast is sweet as well*

Spent 3 night on the east coast around Moray Firth recently lovely place, no problem wilding parked up late left early.  Looking for whales but think they were on holiday.
Enjoy..... make sure you have some dumpling cake (fried Christmas cake put it on your breakfast) and don't buy the the 1kg ish  chub's of  black pudding they sell in Morrisons, never before in my life have i seen black pudding of that size being sold.  Now two stone heavier.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Tes (Mar 15, 2018)

hello :welcome:

I was recently up in Scotland, only touched on the lower parts of the highlands myself, although Phil went on to do more of the highlands and a few of the islands off the west coast. It's really beautiful. I would say my favorite view was Loch Locky. it was stunning.

welcome along.


----------

